
Things you may not know you can do with attachments in Gmail - duck
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/tip-5-things-you-may-not-know-you-can.html
======
icey
Still waiting for the ability to search or sort by email size. I'm certain 25%
of the space taken in my mailbox is attachments I've forgotten about.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Is that really a problem with a 7 gig inbox?

------
spicyj
Is there a reason that drag-and-drop isn't supported in Safari 5? As far as I
know, it supports the proper new HTML5/JavaScript APIs.

------
pmichaud
Didn't know about the the "has:attachment ext" search text. That's cool.

~~~
adamdecaf
It falls inline with the: to:, from: cc: bcc: ... operators.

------
ntoshev
GMail still doesn't index attachments though... It's a pity.

------
ableal
I think there's no way to delete just an attachment - sometimes I wish to get
rid of a large redundant/outdated attachment, but keep the email body.

(sort-of-lame workaround: reply to self, quoting text, delete original email)

